# My first buck. ever! Tell me what u think



## 30.06 Remington Spike (Oct 28, 2008)

I killed my first buck the weekend after opening weekend. It was only a spike but it was a monster to me. I was so happy thats all i wanted this season was to kill something with horns and i did, now i want something bigger. LOL.Please tell me what you think about it. I'm not going to mount it i'm just going to make a skull mount. It's the pic i set as my avatar.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 28, 2008)

*buck*

Congrats on the monster you killed. 
 That is how the addiction starts.  Go seek help now before it is to late.


----------



## ryano (Oct 28, 2008)

way to go buddy!   congrats on your first buck! 

does this pic look familiar to you? 







[/IMG]


----------



## dannybrig11 (Oct 28, 2008)

My first buck was a spike also and I was as happy as you sound. I still remember the entire hunt. Good job.


----------



## LittleHolder (Oct 28, 2008)

Great deer!  Don't say it was "only" a spike.  You said you wanted to kill something with horns and you did.  That means a successfull hunt and hunter.  Great job buddy.


----------



## LJay (Oct 28, 2008)

Congradulations!!!!!


----------



## Hoss (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats on the first one.  Looks a lot like my first one only bigger spikes.  

Hoss


----------



## The Buck Wizard (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats, my first buck was a spike too! Keep hunting with good winds in your face and he'll walk out soon .


----------



## parkerman (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats to you.  Great to get that first one under your belt.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 28, 2008)

That one has lots more antler than my first deer did,....... it was a doe.

Congrats !!!


----------



## rshunter (Oct 28, 2008)

Good job, It's an awesome felling.


----------



## littlewolf (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats on the 11 pointer!


----------



## critterbait (Oct 29, 2008)

Congrats !!


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 29, 2008)

Well Done! Congratulations.


----------



## chase870 (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice, I still have the rack off a litle 4 point I killed in 1982 he was my first buck, it broke the ice and I have killed many since then. You will remember that deer forever.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 29, 2008)

fine buck, congrats on the first one!  will be great as a euro skull mount


----------



## ranger1977 (Oct 29, 2008)

First one is always the most memorable.  No matter what you kill later in life.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 29, 2008)

Congratulations on a fine buck.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## davidf (Oct 29, 2008)

good job on great deer you will remember it forever.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 29, 2008)

congrats.  great way to get started.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 29, 2008)

Congrats you done good! My first one was a pencil horned spike in 1975. Yours is a monster compared to it.


----------



## D-up (Oct 29, 2008)

First buck is definately a trophy.


----------



## Jasper (Oct 29, 2008)

Awesome. Congrats!


----------



## Smokey (Oct 29, 2008)

Congrats!!
It's a lot more than just a spike, it's the deer you were looking for.
Now go out and get another one!


----------



## MCBIG (Oct 29, 2008)

great job buddy,
brings back some very fond memories.i did,nt kill my first deer till i was 24(little late i know)but i,d hunted since i was 11, i probably 
missed 9 or 10 before i finally connected on a spike just like yours,
however you choose to remember it is fine by me, hopefully we,ll
see a post on here someday  that,s from 
30.06 Remington 10 pointer-
again ,best wishes -mike


----------



## Perkins (Oct 29, 2008)

The Buck Wizard said:


> Congrats, my first buck was a spike too! Keep hunting with good winds in your face and he'll walk out soon .



Me too! good job. Congrats!!


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Oct 29, 2008)

Congratulations on your first buck!!!!!!


----------



## MAC12 (Oct 29, 2008)

You did what you set out to do and should be very proud.
Congredulations....


----------



## dannyray49 (Oct 29, 2008)

Congrats The first deer I killed was a small spike. this was in 1972. I had it mounted. I was so proud of it. It still hangs on the wall now with all of my larger mounts.


----------



## whitetails#1 (Oct 29, 2008)

great job!!!my first deer was a button head i was 8 and i wanted to mount it. but now its in your blood so let the FUN begin


----------



## stumpknocker (Oct 29, 2008)

Great job. nothing like the first


----------



## copenhagen cowboy (Oct 30, 2008)

Great job man my first buck was a ole 2 horner to. But yours looks like a good size.


----------



## TwoSeventy (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrat's on your 1st!


----------



## Swamp Buggy (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats on your first buck


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats !!!


----------



## bowbuck (Nov 1, 2008)

my first deer was a spike too, alot smaller than yours, congrats.  It's probably the most important deer you may ever kill.  The first one.  They only come easier after that.


----------



## mudhawg (Nov 4, 2008)

Congrats, just like you and many others, my first buck was a spike a few years ago... Good luck on your goal of getting a bigger one!


----------



## pnome (Nov 4, 2008)

Still don't have my first buck, so you're one up on me!  Congrats!


----------



## Stumper (Nov 20, 2008)

My first buck was a spike, can still remember how good it felt to knock down some horns, I was proud of him. Congrads to your first buck !


----------



## lilbassinlady (Nov 20, 2008)

Congrats!  Your hooked for life now! Isn't it great!


----------



## scsportsman (Nov 20, 2008)

dont care if its a spike or a doe or what thats a great first


----------



## davel (Nov 20, 2008)

Congrat's on a fine trophy!


----------



## B.A.R.*06 (Nov 30, 2008)

congrats,22 years ago my first deer was i spike and i could tell you the story like it was yesterday


----------



## zksailfish (Nov 30, 2008)

great buck, congrats


----------



## brcampbe (Dec 1, 2008)

Awesome man! I just killed my first buck on Saturday, so I know the feeling.


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 1, 2008)

Good Job, and, no matter what they say, the little ones eat the best.


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 2, 2008)

wat to go.


----------



## BigBushClub (Dec 2, 2008)

Congrats!  My first deer was a spike as well.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Dec 4, 2008)

congrats


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 5, 2008)

One you will always remember.  Congrats.


----------

